
London murder rate overtakes New York for first time ever - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/london-murder-rate-overtakes-new-york-for-first-time-ever-after-spate-of-fatal-stabbings-and-shootings/ar-AAvlxcY?OCID=ansmsnnews11&ffid=gz
======
bjourne
Look at the stats! London "overtakes" NYC because homicides decrease FASTER in
that city. But it decreases in both cities. So good news!

~~~
knappa
Not according to the article. (Well, they compare different time scales.
So...maybe?)

> While New York City's murder rate has gone down - decreasing by around 87
> per cent since the 1990's - the Big Smoke’s has simultaneously surged.
> London's has increased by nearly 40 per cent in the space of three years
> alone - not including deaths caused by terrorist attacks.

~~~
bjourne
"Not according to the article." The article might be sensationalist bullshit.
The data point three years ago was a record low so a regress to the mean is
not expected. The homicide rate was 2.1/100k in 2007 and 1.5/100k in 2017 so
the overarching trending is still decreasing.

------
stuaxo
There have been cuts in police since austerity was imposed in 2008.

In general the rule of law seems to be breaking down. One small thing thats
noticeable; up until 5 years ago a green man at a crossing meant cars would be
stopped.

Now, about every few times you go to cross a car will be driving across the
crossing.

~~~
belorn
Since 2012, over £4 million of the London police budget is spent yearly on
watching Julian Assange according to BBC. If they are willing to waste that
kind of budget for no results one might wonder how result driven they are with
their current budget.

~~~
corin_
Devil’s advocate: maybe the “results” from that spend are measured in how many
people they persuade not to try to flee bail, rather than how many Julian
Assanges they arrest. Of course that’s a metric that can’t really be measured,
it may be a metric not worth spending that money on and the money being spent
may not be succeeding, but it’s not necessarily as simple as “if they still
haven’t arrested him it’s wasted money”.

(That said, I do personally think they’ve wasted a ridiculous amount on him,
and I have many other issues with UK/London policing and police budgeting.)

~~~
belorn
It is true that its not that simple, but it is also the common attribute to
all forms of government waste. Its not without reason why most government
reforms and open government focus on measuring results and balancing it to the
budget.

It is however a bit telling from the leaked documents when the London police
asked Sweden to not drop the case: _" It is simply amazing how much work this
case is generating. It sometimes seems like an industry"_. In theory they
could be thinking about the deterrence factor for bail jumpers but all the
arrows are pointing to a government agency being happy to spend budget on a
job which has zero accidents, zero gun shootings, and generates employment. It
is a real possibility that this new article would not exist if that budget
went into investigating and catching criminals, considering the 6 years times
£4 million.

------
johan_larson
Why would social media, of all things, be to blame for any of the rise in
killings?

~~~
domevent
Consider the source: Cressida Dick, and the Met Police. Look into their
history, conduct, competence and attitudes, and you’ll understand why. I’m
decidedly not a fan of much social media, but this is the usual deflection you
get from the usual sources. Dick is so far to the authoritarian Right that she
walks with a limp. She’s definitely not going to say that years of failed
social and economic policies have predictably led to a rise in violence, but
blaming social media? Oh yes.

Some background on the recent history of violence in the UK might help too.
[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42749089](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42749089)

Note that most knife attacks are during the commission of another felony,
usually robbery. Unless social media is somehow being used to coordinate
robbing people, you can safely dismiss Dick’s claim.

~~~
merinowool
There is also element of drug prohibition that brings violence. I think I have
never heard this on any debate about the problem. It seems like there is a
media embargo to talk about this correlation.

------
kahnpro
Is it just me or do they not actually show what the murder rate is?

------
Id15eba6u
I'm just gonna go ahead and be the one to say it, immigrant of 1, 2 and 3
generation, same thing with rape.

~~~
tehwebguy
How brave of you to share your bigotry from a throwaway account?

~~~
spacehome
The downvotes are pretty predictable for people espousing certain opinions. Is
it 'brave' to just accept that you're going to lose some karma? IDK, it's all
just stupid internet points.

------
mcnamaratw
One year. Big deal. Anyway London is probably doping in a desperate effort to
capture the title.

